# bay spear fishing



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Did a little bay spearfishing with a buddylast week and finially got the photos on a disk.. here they are a couple sheepshead from one of the only bridges you can actually spearfish in chactawhachee bay... anyway spent about an hour in the water in maybe 6 ft. vis. shota fewfish but it was quiet challenging with a big gun like the one i have because everytime i would see the fish they pretty much were trying to swim away because they saw the gun before they saw me so im thinking about buying a smaller one for the bay... anyway good day for our first time actually spearfishing...(we just got certified maybe a month ago) Anyway he beat me by one... i shot 5 and he shot 6...but i did have the biggest.. Anyone segestions of smaller guns for low visibility???


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice haul, is that an albino sheephead Looks kind of pinkish.


----------



## GrouperNinja (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice catch. Besides a smaller gun one trick is to go below and shoot up. You can make out thier siloute against the surface. Low vis also will give you a slight advantage they usually dont look down until its too late.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job dude!!! Sheephead are the best. NAd what mike said, get in between the pilings a lil, and look up at there sillouettes.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

It seemed like all of the fish were right above the thermacline but the problem was that once we got into the thermacline the visibility went to pretty much zero (couldnt see the end of my spear) so it was difficult to get up under them we pretty much just went really slow and kind of hid behind the pillings to shoot these.. it was def. fun i cant wait to get out in the gulf where you can actually see... anyway thanks for the advise!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

No problem man! Your gonna love it when you get out there!!


----------



## DukeDevil91 (Oct 18, 2007)

what bridge is that?


----------

